# What should I Get?



## kev mac (8/12/15)

I need another temp.controll mod.I am considering the following: Evic vt mini,Segeli 75w IPV D2 75w,SnowWolf mini 75w also Wismic Reuleaux rx200 or Fuchai 200w. What do the forum members think?


----------



## Redeemer (8/12/15)

RX200 for the Win!
Works perfect straight out the box, nothing to fiddle with on a PC.
Does TC perfect on SS, havent used Ni or Ti wire on it yet.
Menus are easy to navigate.
Buttons are firm and need a solid push to click.
Battery life is amazing, popped in 3 LG HG2's on Monday when I got mine, and still over 50% left now on Tuesday evening.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## LFC (8/12/15)

Just ordered an eVic-VTC Mini and UWell Crown both in black. Upgrading from a Subox Mini and iJust2.

Hoping the new combo hits the spot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (8/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> RX200 for the Win!
> Works perfect straight out the box, nothing to fiddle with on a PC.
> Does TC perfect on SS, havent used Ni or Ti wire on it yet.
> Menus are easy to navigate.
> ...


Had my finger on the trigger but thought I'd like to hear more on it.Must use self control!(It'd be a first0


----------



## kev mac (8/12/15)

LFC said:


> Just ordered an eVic-VTC Mini and UWell Crown both in black. Upgrading from a Subox Mini and iJust2.
> 
> Hoping the new combo hits the spot


Have heard nothing but good things about it.I think you'll be happy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (9/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> RX200 for the Win!
> Works perfect straight out the box, nothing to fiddle with on a PC.
> Does TC perfect on SS, havent used Ni or Ti wire on it yet.
> Menus are easy to navigate.
> ...


OK,OK! tried to hold off but I pulled the trigger on the Rx200,I really like the Evic mini but I'm a sucker for big engines (must be the American in me) Picked the white and seafoam color,reminds me of a 57'Bel Air.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## kev mac (11/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> RX200 for the Win!
> Works perfect straight out the box, nothing to fiddle with on a PC.
> Does TC perfect on SS, havent used Ni or Ti wire on it yet.
> Menus are easy to navigate.
> ...


Man this mod is a winner,I just love it.It has to be the best "Bang for the Buck" piece of gear for 2015! I mean this one can be had for under 50 bucks.How can you beat it?I've only started fooling w/ it and has so many good features,even an upgrade.A no-brainer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Redeemer (11/12/15)

kev mac said:


> Man this mod is a winner,I just love it.It has to be the best "Bang for the Buck" piece of gear for 2015! I mean this one can be had for under 50 bucks.How can you beat it?I've only started fooling w/ it and has so many good features,even an upgrade.A no-brainer.


Bro, this is my 'Go-To mod! It just does what I want'
No explanation, no programs, just update and use!
Charging from my cell charger, it just picks up, evenly.
Joyetech has a winner right here


----------



## Roy Pretorius (15/12/15)

kev mac said:


> I need another temp.controll mod.I am considering the following: Evic vt mini,Segeli 75w IPV D2 75w,SnowWolf mini 75w also Wismic Reuleaux rx200 or Fuchai 200w. What do the forum members think?


I have 2 Sigelei 150 temperature control and I am most impressed. You can use titanium on any tc mod


----------



## kev mac (15/12/15)

Roy Pretorius said:


> I have 2 Sigelei 150 temperature control and I am most impressed. You can use titanium on any tc mod


Sigelei makes great products but I couldn't pass up the Rx200 for price and features.For $50.00 I'm very pleased.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

